# POE Switch in vorhandenes Netzwerk integrieren



## Painfreeze (24. April 2016)

Hallo, 

ich plane gerade die Anschaffung von 2 IP-Kameras und einen WLAN Accesspoint, welche alle über PoE mit Strom versorgt werden. 
Dabei ist mir nur etwas unklar. 

Folgende Ausgangslage: 
Einfamilienhaus mit 24 Port Switch (Non PoE) im Netzwerkschrank 
Daran hängen etliche Clients. 

Ich möchte die 3 neuen PoE-Geräte allerdings nicht über einzelne PoE-Injectoren betreiben. Schaut in meinen aufgeräumten Schrank sicher nicht gut aus, ausserdem werden 3 Steckdosen mehr belegt. 
Welche Möglichkeit hätte ich sonst noch? 

Ich hätte dann an einen zusätzlichen 8 Port PoE-Switch (mit 4 aktiven und 4 passiven Ports) gedacht.. wie diesen zb. 
ZyXEL GS-11-8HP Unmanged Gigabit Ethernet Switch mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Kann ich den einfach, wie in der Skizze abgebildet einbauen? 


Ich habe auch etwas über passive PoE-Adapter gelesen. Allerdings ist hier die Einspeisespannung vom verwendeten Netzteil wieder abhängig. Und die Geräte brauchen alle verschiedene Spannungen. Nicht das ich mir mit einen 24V Netzteil meine 12V Kameras zerstöre. 
Beispiel: Alfa 8 ports Passive Gigabit PoE Injector: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 
Schönen Gruß


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. April 2016)

Moin,

Ich würde das mit dem Zyxel realisieren. Jedoch warum willst du mit drei Patchkabel den Zyxel an deinen bestehenden Switch anschliessen, eins reicht da vollkommen aus.


----------



## Painfreeze (24. April 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Jedoch warum willst du mit drei Patchkabel den Zyxel an deinen bestehenden Switch anschliessen, eins reicht da vollkommen aus.



Mein naiver Gedanke war, je Gerät ein Patchkabel um den Datendurchsatz zu sichern.  Also würde eines auch reichen?! (ist alles als GB-Lan ausgelegt)


----------



## nonamez78 (24. April 2016)

Vermutlich ist der Denkfehler wirklich die Annahme, dass man jedes Kabel einzeln verstärken muss. Der Zyxel ist ein vollwertiger Switch, der soviel Strom zur Verfügung stellt, dass man die Kabel belasten kann. Somit reicht ein Kabel, die maximale Bandbreite der angeschlossenen Kameras (aus Sicht des ersten Switches) entspricht dann aber nur noch die Kapazität eines Ports. Das sollte aber in dem Fall hier überhaupt kein Problem darstellen.

Zum Thema POE Spannung: was meinst du mit 12 oder 24 Volt? Soweit mir bekannt werden Spannungen > 40 Volt verwendet, weil damit der Strom (das eigentliche Problem für Leistungsgrenzen auf Kabeln) kleiner wird. Die Endgeräte drehen sich diese Spannungen passend.


----------



## Painfreeze (24. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Zum Thema POE Spannung: was meinst du mit 12 oder 24 Volt? Soweit mir bekannt werden Spannungen > 40 Volt verwendet, weil damit der Strom (das eigentliche Problem für Leistungsgrenzen auf Kabeln) kleiner wird. Die Endgeräte drehen sich diese Spannungen passend.



Bei meinen gekauften Kameras wird eine Spannung von 12V angegeben (Hikvision DS-2CD2 42WD-I(DS-2CD2 42WD-I(4MM)) Netzwerkkamera)
Bei mein WLAN-Access-Point wird eine Spannung von 24V angegeben (Ubiquiti UAP-LR WLAN ACCESSPOINT 2,4GHz 27dBi Long: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor)

Bei diesen passive PoE-Adapter muss man noch das Netzteil separat kaufen. Und wenn ich jetzt ein Netzteil mit 24V kaufe, ist meine Annahme, dass diese 24V immer ungehindert an die Endgeräte (wie Zb. die Kameras) abgegeben werden. Ob sich jetzt die Endgeräte allerdings nur die benötigte Spannung abholen ist mir nicht klar.

Aber schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## davidof2001 (24. April 2016)

Obacht bei den Ubiquity APs. 
Die unterstützen nicht alle das Standard PoE. 
Da muss man den Injektor verwenden oder ein Switch von Ubiquity verwenden. 
Da muss man genau lesen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Painfreeze (25. April 2016)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Obacht bei den Ubiquity APs.
> Die unterstützen nicht alle das Standard PoE.
> Da muss man den Injektor verwenden oder ein Switch von Ubiquity verwenden.
> Da muss man genau lesen.



Guter Hinweis. Danke


----------



## DOcean (25. April 2016)

Der Hinweis gilt für alle Geräte, leider ist PoE != PoE da kocht oft jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen.

btw. der PoE Switch von dir hat ein externes NT, würde ich doof finden...


----------

